# Stream UFC 162 Live HD Video



## Cuttsmandis (Jul 6, 2013)

Stream UFC 162 Live HD Video On Saturday, July 6 the UFC will end its three-week break by presenting UFC 162 in its home town of Las Vegas, Nevada. The fight card will be anchored by a middleweight title fight between champion Anderson Silva and top contender Chris Weidman.This Saturday, UFC 162 goes live from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, Nevada. A main event between middleweight champion Anderson Silva and top contender Chris Weidman headlines the pay-per-view card. For those looking to get a bit more involved in the action, the betting lines for the main card fights are in, and we've got all the odds right here. Are you confident Silva, the perennial favorite, will finally see his legendary title reign come to an abrupt halt against Weidman? Are you more willing to take flyers on slight underdogs such as Dennis Siver and Roger Gracie? Find out where the value lies for this card as we handicap all five main card fights from UFC 162. The pay-per-view portion of the card is stacked with fights that could have repercussions for both the featherweight and middleweight divisions.In order to get you ready for Saturday's event, we have put together a primer on things you need to know heading into the fight card.

ufc 162 live streaming | ufc 162 live streaming 

This is the big one. The UFC middleweight title up for grabs. It's arguably the greatest fighter of all time versus a man some believe to be very ordinary and others expect to prove he's a Superman behind his Clark Kent persona.Can Silva solidify his legacy as the guy who defeated every conceivable type of challenger and put them away with ruthless impunity? Is Weidman the real deal? Who will emerge as the UFC middleweight champion on Saturday night? I answer these questions and more with my predictions for Saturday's event.

ufc 162 live streaming | ufc 162 live streaming

If you're picking Weidman, then you need to be honest with yourself and others that part of your reasoning relies on an expectation that he'll fulfill the path of a growth curve you've believed him to be on. In other words, some of your reasoning relies on a healthy dose of guesswork about something you think will happen where there isn't complete evidence just yet.The problem for Weidman in terms of public perception is he lacked the break out moment. Where Daniel Cormier had high expectations, he also had the Josh Barnett fight in 2012 to confirm everything we thought possible and then some. We had proof not just of the level of his ability, but his capacity to execute it after 25 minutes against battle-tested opposition. This never happened for Weidman. The Munoz fight was a prelude to this, yes, and impressive, certainly. But it was the fight or two after that should've happened and never did that would've told us more. That's why if you're picking him, you're doing so because you believe something likes beneath the surface. You believe he was on a path that we never got to see finished and this fight will be something of a coming out party.

ufc 162 live streaming | ufc 162 live streaming

I also object to this idea that the best thing that can be said for Weidman is 'styles make fights'. They do, except that's an awfully incomplete argument. For starters, it doesn't tell us much in terms of specifics, tactically speaking. Second, it also discounts the truth about Silva's abilities. Yes, I am certain Weidman can take Silva down, but Silva's takedown defense is not wretched. And yes, I'm sure Weidman's jiu-jitsu is better than Silva's, but Silva's ability to stay calm in bad spots and create scrambles is hugely underrated. He also doesn't suck at preventing the guard pass. There are huge portions of the Weidman hype train whose reasoning for his victory is, at best, shoddy.But I do like Weidman's chances. And the reason why is we've got enough reason to believe based on his previous fights and his implementation of a smart, grappling-centric game plan that can at least find moments to control Silva and attack. That, in and of itself, is not enough to win, ufc 162 live streaming which is why I started off this prediction by admitting I'm waiting for Weidman to fulfill the expectations of the growth curve I think he is on. Unlike other more elite Division I or freestyle wrestlers, it is my belief Weidman and his game have acclimated far better to MMA than his peers. When he threw the elbow against Munoz that ended up being the beginning of the end, he did so because he saw it on YouTube and wanted to try it. He barely practiced it. The last fighter I can recall doing something so effectively improvisational is Jon Jones. I certainly don't think Weidman is the next Jones, but I do believe what Weidman possesses is the ability to get better with extraordinary speed. He improves with ease. That he's already building on top of a skill set that can cause Silva unique problems gives me reason to believe he is a serious competitor in this contest.

ufc 162 live streaming | ufc 162 live streaming | ufc 162 live streaming


Is it guaranteed? Is it going to be a walk in the park? Please. Some of the Weidman hype train is comically delusional. If Weidman wins, he's going to have to earn it. He's an aggressive grappler, but only in open spots, which means he's also a patient grappler. This may not go the distance, but I find it almost impossible to believe Weidman is ending it early. If it ends early, it's because of Silva. Also, you're not going to mentally break Silva. It's not happening. That doesn't mean he can't be submitted or TKO'd, but it does mean this idea that sustained pressure from Weidman is enough to take Silva out of the fight is simply fantasy.

ufc 162 live streaming | ufc 162 live streaming | ufc 162 live streaming


----------

